# هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## sparrow (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*امراة من هوشي مينة جنوب الفيتنام اسمها ( تي لي هانغ) تبلغ من العمر (54) وقالت انها لم تنم  منذ 31 عاما !!!!!!!!   وانها حاولت الانتحار مرتين بسبب هذا المرض المؤلم الذي وصفة الاطباء بانة نادرا جداااا وقالت :انها فقدت القدرة علي النوم  اثر ولادة طفلها الاول واخفق الطب  وجميع الادوية المنومة والمسكنة  في اعادة النوم اليها وهي تمضي الليل في القيام باعمال منزلية ......* 
*++++ نشكرك يا الهي  فنحن قادرين علي فعل اشياء لا يستطيع غيرنا ان يفعلها  لك كل **الشكر++++*
*ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 أكتوبر 2006)

واااااااااااو  صعبه جدا  31 سنه حته واحده ده انا لو منمتش يومين ببقي فاصله ازاى هى كانت مركزه وقادره تتعايش طبيعى مع الحياه !!!!!!!


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع رائع وجميل سبارو بس هاضطر انقلة في القسم الثقافي علشان مكانة هناك افضل*


----------



## FIRAS (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ياه انا اذا مانمت 7ساعات ما بحس بالراحة ، فعلا الحمد للرب على نعمته


----------



## meme85 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*الله يعينها على هذا المرض , فعلا الواحد مننا 
يحتاج الى النوم بعد تعب النهار !!
اشكركي جدا يا سبارو  على موضوعاتك الجميلة وربنا يباركك.*


----------



## دروب (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعيتها وشكرا لك ربي على نعمك
الله يضع امثلة امامنا لكي نمجد اسمه
اخوتي لنرفع صلاتنا من اجل اختنا هذه ومن اجل كل من هو تحت وطأة المرض ليعينه الله على هذه الامراض


----------



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*مفيش مشكلةانك تنقلة في القسم التقافي  طالما دا مكانة الصحيح 
ربنا معاكم​ *


----------



## +Dream+ (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى ليك يا  **sparrow**  على تعب محبتك *

*و ربنا يكون مع هذة المراة و يعينها *

*و نشكر ربنا على عطاياة الكتيرة لنا*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*يااااااااااه *

*دي حاجة صعبة جدااا*

*ربنا يعينها *

*شكرا يا سبارو*


----------



## sparrow (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

واااااااااااو صعبه جدا 31 سنه حته واحده ده انا لو منمتش يومين ببقي فاصله ازاى هى كانت مركزه وقادره تتعايش طبيعى مع الحياه !!!!!!!

اكيد ربنا مديها التحمل لكدة بس طبعا اكيد متعذبه
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## sparrow (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع رائع وجميل سبارو بس هاضطر انقلة في القسم الثقافي علشان مكانة هناك افضل

سعدت كتير بمرورك يا رامي


----------



## sparrow (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

FIRAS
meme85
دروب
Dream
Coptic Man

شكرا كتير لمروركم الجميل


----------



## thelife.pro (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
31 سنة = 11044 يوم 
اذا اعتبرنا ان الانسان الطبيعي ينام 8 ساعات في اليوم 
11044*8= 88352 ساعة من النوم فاتتها 
انها لامر غريب فعلا 
لا ادري ما اقول 

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ونحن بانتظار مواضيعك الجميلة 
اخوك طوني


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
31 سنة = 11044 يوم 
اذا اعتبرنا ان الانسان الطبيعي ينام 8 ساعات في اليوم 
11044*8= 88352 ساعة من النوم فاتتها 
انها لامر غريب فعلا 
لا ادري ما اقول 

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ونحن بانتظار مواضيعك الجميلة 
اخوك طوني 


فعلا امر غريب جداااااااااا
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## jesus mon pere (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يعينها لانه لا استطيع ان اتصور الواحد مننا يقدر يعيش من غير نوم
 شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده يا sparrow


----------



## blackguitar (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يالهوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ايه الكلام الغريب ده*
*الواحد فينا لما بيطبق يوم بيموووووووت*


----------



## fun fun (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

​:dntknw: thanks sbaroo
who see ppl problems says thanks GOD about wht he has ....


----------



## قلم حر (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع غريب جدا .
ربنا يعينها .
شكرا يا سبارو ....باٍنتظار المزيد من مواضيعك .....شكل مواضيعك متنقيه بالفرازه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sparrow (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يعينها لانه لا استطيع ان اتصور الواحد مننا يقدر يعيش من غير نوم
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده يا 
sparrow
ربنا بيدي المشكله وبيدي معها الصبر اكيد هو قادر يعنها ويقويها علي الامر الغريب دا
شكرا لمرورك
يالهوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ايه الكلام الغريب ده
الواحد فينا لما بيطبق يوم بيموووووووت
طبعا  هو امر صعب وغريب  ربنا يعينها
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## sparrow (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع غريب جدا .
ربنا يعينها .
شكرا يا سبارو ....باٍنتظار المزيد من مواضيعك .....شكل مواضيعك متنقيه بالفرازه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## sparrow (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*thanks sbaroo
who see ppl problems says thanks GOD about wht he has*

*طبعا ربنا بيدينا نعم كتير احنا مش بنبقي حسين بيها غير لما نشوف غيرنا مفتقدها
شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل*


----------



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

أشكرك على هذه المعلومة
لنعرف منها حب ربنا لينا.. وعطفه علينا..
ربنا معاها هذه المرأة ويعينها..
ونرجو أن تعطينا موضوعات أخرى نعرف منها حب الله لنا ..
فبالرغم من عنائها من هذا المرض إلا أنها تقوم بالأعمال المنزلية..
طب إحنا لو حدث لأي منا هذا المرض ونرجو ألا يسمح الله بذلك.. 
ها نعمل إيه..
نضع أنفسنا مكانها .. ماذا تفعل لو حدث لك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sparrow (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل تصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*أشكرك على هذه المعلومة
لنعرف منها حب ربنا لينا.. وعطفه علينا..
ربنا معاها هذه المرأة ويعينها..
ونرجو أن تعطينا موضوعات أخرى نعرف منها حب الله لنا ..
فبالرغم من عنائها من هذا المرض إلا أنها تقوم بالأعمال المنزلية..
طب إحنا لو حدث لأي منا هذا المرض ونرجو ألا يسمح الله بذلك.. 
ها نعمل إيه..
نضع أنفسنا مكانها .. ماذا تفعل لو حدث لك ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا لمرورك الجميل
وفي اقسام زي المرشد الروحي والقصص والعبر متلا مليانه بمواضيع تبين محبه ربنا لينا
واكيد ربنا لما بيدي المشكله بيدي معاها الصبر والاحتمال وكمان بيدي كل واحد علي اد استطاعته واحتماله*


----------

